# Verschiedene WLAN-Modi auswählen

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

zu dem Thema habe ich zwar schon öfters Fragen gestellt, das weiß ich schon noch, aber leider habe ich das Problem bisher noch nicht lösen können.

Sowohl Hardware als auch Treiber sind angeblich n-draft fähig (Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN), jedoch bekomme ich nie entsprechende Werte. Mittlerweile habe ich hier im Forum erfahren, dass angeblich die grafische Oberfläche keine entsprechenden Werte anzeigen kann, jedoch habe ich in der Konsole auch keine n-Werte.

Für die meisten WLAN-Treiber gibt es doch verschiedene Modi, sodass man beispielsweise einen n-draft-fähigen Treiber auch einfach auf g setzen kann oder dass ein sich dynamisch anpassender Modus verwendet wird.

Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich diese verschiedenen Modi verwenden kann/wo diese konfiguriert sind?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Bist du sicher das dein AccessPoint auf mit DraftN funkt? Wenn er das nicht tut wirst du auch kein DarftN sehen.

Du erwartest hoffentlich nicht das du die bei DraftN auf der Verpackungen angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten erreichst. Das ist WLAN.

Sebastian

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

wie gesagt, zu dem Thema habe ich schon öfters Fragen gestellt und eine grobe Ahnung davon habe ich schon. Meine Hardware im Laptop ist auf n-draft ausgelegt und sämtliche Accesspoints ebenfalls.

Das ich nicht die ganze Zeit mit 300 Mbit/s unterwegs sein kann, ist mir klar, aber zumindest eine kleine Verbesserung gegenüber g sollte ich schon bemerken können.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Hollowman

Dann fangen wir mal an.

Ausgabe von "iwconfig"

Ausgabe von "iwlist wlan0 scanning" (nur dein AP reicht)

Sebastian

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

sorry, dass das so lange gedauert hat.

Also die Ausgabe von iwconfig sieht so aus:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"wpa-uds-5GHz"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.56 GHz  Access Point: 00:23:33:7F:41:F8

          Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

Meines Erachtens sollte das für n-draft reichen.

Die Ausgabe von iwlist wlan0 scanning sieht irritierender Weise so aus:

```
Cell 31 - Address: 00:23:33:7F:44:C8                                                   

                    Channel:100                                                                  

                    Frequency:5.5 GHz (Channel 100)                                              

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm                                          

                    Encryption key:on                                                            

                    ESSID:"wpa-***-5GHz"                                                         

                    Bit Rates:12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s                        

                              54 Mb/s                                                            

                    Mode:Master                                                                  

                    Extra:tsf=000000b1bdda9081                                                   

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3289ms ago                                               

                    IE: Unknown: 000C7770612D7564732D3547487A                                    

                    IE: Unknown: 010698243048606C                                                

                    IE: Unknown: 070C44452024081764051784031E                                    

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1                                              

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                                                      

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP                                              

                        Authentication Suites (2) : 802.1x Proprietary                           

                    IE: Unknown: 851E05008F000F00FF035900676532336169722D61702D370000000000000031

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001100                                                

                    IE: WPA Version 1                                                            

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                                                      

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP                                              

                        Authentication Suites (2) : 802.1x Proprietary                           

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104                                                

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305                                                  

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09                                                  

                    IE: Unknown: DD080040961301003401                                            

                    IE: Unknown: DD05004096140D
```

Ich glaube zwar zu wissen, dass das nicht nach n-draft aussieht, aber interessanter Weise haben andere Rechner oder auch mein Rechner mit anderem Betriebssystem hier höhere Geschwindigkeiten, als hier zu lesen. Für mich sehr verwirrend, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Also die Wlan Karte erkennt eindeutig nur bg. Draft-N schein sie deinem AP nicht zu zu trauen.

Hast du auf dem selben Rechner mit Windows Draft-N? Woran machst du das fest? Erkennst du zwischen Linux und Windows einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied?

Sebastian

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Anfangs hatte ich unter Windows mit dem Rechner Probleme, überhaupt eine Verbindung zu bekommen, mit den ganzen Lenovo-Tools habe ich dann aber problemlos ca. 150 Mbit/s.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

